

Two Ancient Roman Techs Could Disrupt Modern Industry - x1sc0
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2013/08/25/these-two-ancient-roman-techs-could-disrupt-modern-industry/

======
skidoo
There's even evidence of batteries in the archaic world:

[https://riversfromeden.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/electricity-...](https://riversfromeden.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/electricity-
in-the-ancient-world/)

I understand some archaeologists, unwilling to accept the existence of such
items, refer to them as OTTOs, or Out Of Time Objects. Personally, I wonder if
the grandiose book burnings by the early Christian church might have also
focused on things such as this, limiting their survival into the modern era.

